# Preferire la masturbazione al rapporto con la propria moglie



## maybek (26 Marzo 2012)

Ciao a tutti ho una moglie bella che amo molto e siamo insieme da 7 anni è qualche mese che ho più piacere nel masturbarmi che ad avere rapporti con lei.... Che continuano e sono regolari almeno tre volte a settimana... Dite che sono alla frutta...o é un momento passeggero...


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ho una moglie bella che amo molto e siamo insieme da 7 anni è qualche mese che ho più piacere nel masturbarmi che ad avere rapporti con lei.... Che continuano e sono regolari almeno tre volte a settimana... Dite che sono alla frutta...o é un momento passeggero...



dico che c'è qualcosa che non va....
l'autoerotismo va bene...ma che tu lo preferisca è un po strano....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ho una moglie bella che amo molto e siamo insieme da 7 anni è qualche mese che ho più piacere nel masturbarmi che ad avere rapporti con lei.... Che continuano e sono regolari almeno tre volte a settimana... Dite che sono alla frutta...o é un momento passeggero...


Momento passeggero...
Posso osare a chiederti...quanti anni hai?
Come sai benissimo noi uomini ci evolviamo con gli anni...
O per lo meno se posso parlarti di me...ho seguito determinate evoluzioni...
Ma perchè non ne parliamo in amore e sesso come una questione generale?


----------



## maybek (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Momento passeggero...
> Posso osare a chiederti...quanti anni hai?
> Come sai benissimo noi uomini ci evolviamo con gli anni...
> O per lo meno se posso parlarti di me...ho seguito determinate evoluzioni...
> Ma perchè non ne parliamo in amore e sesso come una questione generale?


31......per spiegarmi é come se ultimamente i problemi mi rimbalzassero in testa quando faccio l amore... Mentre nell autoerotismo ho la mente sgombra


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dico che c'è qualcosa che non va....
> l'autoerotismo va bene...ma che tu lo preferisca è un po strano....


Non è strano...
Casomai è strano che faccia dei paragoni no?
Non so gli altri...ma ci sono veramente momenti in cui "certi uomini" eh? Non generalizzo...
Preferiscono la santa seghetta in santa pacetissima...

AH per inciso io ho sempre amato mettere mia moglie al centro delle mie fantasie erotiche...delle mie visioni...ma devo stare bene attento...lei poi non è certo quella delle mie visioni...eh?

Mi pare che siano esperienze diverse...e danno sensazioni diverse...

Adoro le donne curiose che ti dicono...dai fammi vedere come fai quando sei da solo...


----------



## Eliade (26 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dico che c'è qualcosa che non va....
> l'autoerotismo va bene...ma che tu lo preferisca è un po strano....


Quoto...


Come i problemi ti rimbalzano mentre fai l'amore con tua moglie? 
Sono problemi che riguardano anche lei?


----------



## maybek (26 Marzo 2012)

*Ogni*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è strano...
> Casomai è strano che faccia dei paragoni no?
> Non so gli altri...ma ci sono veramente momenti in cui "certi uomini" eh? Non generalizzo...
> Preferiscono la santa seghetta in santa pacetissima...
> ...


Io mi sento bene.. Quando lo faccio.. Mi spiego è come se mi prendessi degli spazi miei... Mia moglie vuole condividere tutto... Una stupidata io sono cresciuto in una famiglia numerosa e quando vado in bagno mi chiudo a chiave... Ma perchè ho 5 fratelli e sono abituato a cercarmi un Po di privacy.... Ma quando lo faccio lei si offende.. Perché sostiene che non ci devono essere queste barriere. E spesso entra in bagno... E questo lo odio


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è strano...
> *Casomai è strano che faccia dei paragoni no?
> *Non so gli altri...ma ci sono veramente momenti in cui "certi uomini" eh? Non generalizzo...
> Preferiscono la santa seghetta in santa pacetissima...
> ...


dice che lo preferisce! a me pare strano!
nessuno dice che non debba esserci la "santa seghetta" ma non venirmi a dire che la preferisci alla "santa trombata" perchè non va bene!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2012)

L'autoerotismo è un richiamo a qualcosa che non si ha e che si vuole, quindi se si preferisce l'autoerotismo, di base qualcosa non funziona.


----------



## maybek (26 Marzo 2012)

*La*



Simy ha detto:


> dice che lo preferisce! a me pare strano!
> nessuno dice che non debba esserci la "santa seghetta" ma non venirmi a dire che la preferisci alla "santa trombata" perchè non va bene!


Meno trombi e più dai importanza alla trombata


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Meno trombi e più dai importanza alla trombata


No maybek credo sia il contrario invece.


----------



## tesla (26 Marzo 2012)

non ci vedo niente di male  a farsi una cosetta in piena privacy, soprattutto stando con una persona che si offende se si chiude in bagno 
ma dico, non si usa più rispettare gli spazi altrui?


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Meno trombi e più dai importanza alla trombata


non è vero 



Ultimo ha detto:


> No maybek credo sia il contrario invece.


quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dice che lo preferisce! a me pare strano!
> nessuno dice che non debba esserci la "santa seghetta" ma non venirmi a dire che la preferisci alla "santa trombata" perchè non va bene!


Ehm...in certi momenti preferisci la santa seghetta eh?
Perchè sono due cose diverse...
Amatriciana...
O aglio olio e peperoncino?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> 31......per spiegarmi é come se ultimamente i problemi mi rimbalzassero in testa quando faccio l amore... Mentre nell autoerotismo ho la mente sgombra


Si si...tutto normale...si si...


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...in certi momenti preferisci la santa seghetta eh?
> Perchè sono due cose diverse...
> Amatriciana...
> O aglio olio e peperoncino?


aglio olio e peperoncino grazie! :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Io mi sento bene.. Quando lo faccio.. Mi spiego è come se mi prendessi degli spazi miei... Mia moglie vuole condividere tutto... Una stupidata io sono cresciuto in una famiglia numerosa e quando vado in bagno mi chiudo a chiave... Ma perchè ho 5 fratelli e sono abituato a cercarmi un Po di privacy.... Ma quando lo faccio lei si offende.. Perché sostiene che non ci devono essere queste barriere. E spesso entra in bagno... E questo lo odio


Hai fatto un bellissimo esempio di psicopatologia della coppia eh?

Visto ragazzi?

Lui si chiude a chiave perchè vuole stare sciallo al cesso...
Lei lo vive come se lui osasse porre una barriera...

Visto cosa capita quando si vuole a tutti i costi pervadere tutto l'altro?

A quanti di noi o di voi...fregherebbe un'emerita cippa se il vostro lui si chiude o meno al cesso?

Per esempio con me mia moglie parla pochissimo...e mi sta benissimo...
Poi al bagno fa lunghissimi discorsi allo specchio...
Contenta lei...

Mica mai mi è passato per la testa di dirle...condividiamo...racconta anche a me cosa dici a quello specchio!

( Perchè risponderebbe: Specchio specchio del reame è vero che ho sposato un salame?)


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai fatto un bellissimo esempio di psicopatologia della coppia eh?
> 
> Visto ragazzi?
> 
> ...


Però conte a sto punto fammela dire tutta ed in maniera chiara! visto che il sesso sappiamo tutti che è molto importante in un rapporto di coppia, a sto punto al posto di andarsi a fare un solitario in bagno, che lo faccia davanti a chi di dovere, magari sai.. tu mi insegni no ? Che poi quando un marito parla, o parla una moglie e stiamo la rotti dai discorsi che in quel momento non abbiamo voglia di ascoltare, questo è un'altro discorso . Le orecchie sentono il cervello non recepisce, e siamo tutti contenti e felici


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai fatto un bellissimo esempio di psicopatologia della coppia eh?
> 
> Visto ragazzi?
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Anche mattia si chiude sempre in bagno a doppia mandata!!!
I primi tempi mi faceva strano poi ho capito che ha una visione della privacy diversa dalla mia ma non per questo mi sono sentita "rifiutata".

Comunque May...è un periodo di stanchezza probabilmente. Non so come sia l'auto erotismo per voi uomini, ma credo sia uno spazio doverosamente vostro.
Domanda personale...ma tu...lei...quando è l'ultima volta che siete andati a cena? Ad un cinema? Per sexi shop?
Solo voi due intendo.


----------



## maybek (26 Marzo 2012)

*Usciamo*



Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Anche mattia si chiude sempre in bagno a doppia mandata!!!
> I primi tempi mi faceva strano poi ho capito che ha una visione della privacy diversa dalla mia ma non per questo mi sono sentita "rifiutata".
> 
> ...


Usciamo sempre insieme almeno una due volte la settimana...


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Usciamo sempre insieme almeno una due volte la settimana...


Quindi non è nemmeno che vi siete allontanati con interessi diversi...
Lo sai che do solo cattivi consigli..Mi astengo in questa fase.


----------



## JON (26 Marzo 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ho una moglie bella che amo molto e siamo insieme da 7 anni è qualche mese che ho più piacere nel masturbarmi che ad avere rapporti con lei.... Che continuano e sono regolari almeno tre volte a settimana... Dite che sono alla frutta...o é un momento passeggero...


Hai detto che mentre ti masturbi senti di avere la mente più libera. E' un momento quello in cui concedi piacere solo a te stesso, scevro da altre implicazioni di qualsivoglia altro genere. Piacere incondizionato. Non per forza deve significare un tuo allontanamento dal rapporto con tua moglie. o chissà quale problema.

Con tua moglie va bene ed è piacevole. L'altro che ti concedi è un piacere diverso, per certi versi, e solo per quelli, preferibile ai rapporti con lei.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Io mi sento bene.. Quando lo faccio.. Mi spiego è come se mi prendessi degli spazi miei... Mia moglie vuole condividere tutto... Una stupidata io sono cresciuto in una famiglia numerosa e quando vado in bagno mi chiudo a chiave... Ma perchè ho 5 fratelli e sono abituato a cercarmi un Po di privacy.... Ma quando lo faccio lei si offende.. Perché sostiene che non ci devono essere queste barriere. E spesso entra in bagno... E questo lo odio


Il bagno e qualunque affare succede in bagno è affare di chi si chiude dentro! Io sono dell'opinione che ognuno deve avere uno spazio dove ritirarsi, ma se c'è un solo bagno, allora forse è meglio che ti chiudi nello sgabuzzino delle scope


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Io mi sento bene.. Quando lo faccio.. Mi spiego è come se mi prendessi degli spazi miei... Mia moglie vuole condividere tutto... Una stupidata io sono cresciuto in una famiglia numerosa e quando vado in bagno mi chiudo a chiave... Ma perchè ho 5 fratelli e sono abituato a cercarmi un Po di privacy.... Ma quando lo faccio lei si offende.. Perché sostiene che non ci devono essere queste barriere. E spesso entra in bagno... E questo lo odio



Credo che chiunque abbia spazi propri, personali, privati.
Immagino che anche tua moglie li abbia, anche se non è previsto il bagno.
Magari esce con una amica del cuore.

Prova a dirle "come ti sentiresti se io insistessi a uscire insieme a voi ogni volta?"
O cose simili...


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

sembrerebbe un momentaneo rifiuto del legame e delle sue responsabilità.voglia di libertà
moglie= problemi pratici del quotidiano e relativi oneri


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

*ciao*

Io non vedo il problema in quello che fai,anzi almeno noi ci masturbiamo;c'è chi si va a farsi masturbare in giro ;-) 


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sembrerebbe un momentaneo rifiuto del legame e delle sue responsabilità.voglia di libertà
> moglie= problemi pratici del quotidiano e relativi oneri


Oppure per praticita' si va subito al sodo senza tante moine,talvolta capita di aver voglia di leggerezza.

Ma quando ti masturbi a che pensi ? 


blu


----------



## lothar57 (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oppure per praticita' si va subito al sodo senza tante moine,talvolta capita di aver voglia di leggerezza.
> 
> Ma quando ti masturbi a che pensi ?
> 
> ...


Scusaho letto  come sempre poco e veloce..ma nessuno gli ha consigliato a farsela fare dalla moglie??se fatta bene puo'essere simpatico diversivo,ma da soli.....sinceramente non ne sarei piu'capace..ero bravo 40 anni fa'..pero'come tutti


----------



## The Cheater (26 Marzo 2012)

è capitato anche a me come breve parentesi...poi ho imparato una cosa:
autoerotismo (se le seghe oggi si chiamano così) e prima di arrivare al culmine andare da lei...anche a costo di aspettare qualche oretta...

...trombate animalesche!!! :up:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> è capitato anche a me come breve parentesi...poi ho imparato una cosa:
> autoerotismo (se le seghe oggi si chiamano così) e prima di arrivare al culmine andare da lei...anche a costo di aspettare qualche oretta...
> 
> ...trombate animalesche!!! :up:


grande cheat..scordavo..vecchio trucco..ihhhhhii....pero'bisognva non esagerare...pena non finire mai..ahahahha.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> è capitato anche a me come breve parentesi...poi ho imparato una cosa:
> autoerotismo (se le seghe oggi si chiamano così) e prima di arrivare al culmine andare da lei...anche a costo di aspettare qualche oretta...
> 
> ...trombate animalesche!!! :up:


VEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....AHAHAHAHAHAAH...grande...
Anche tu sai questo mitico!!!!!

Però che doccia fredda se lei non ci sta...amico mio...

Che male che mi hanno fatto i rifiuti...che male...


----------



## The Cheater (26 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grande cheat..scordavo..vecchio trucco..ihhhhhii....pero'bisognva non esagerare...pena non finire mai..ahahahha.


...oppure finire troppo presto  

mi capitò una volta di usare questa tecnica...ma poi per un motivo o per un altro non ci fu trombata ne auto-venuta...

restai bloccato per 2 giorni...un dolore di palle che non ti dico...poi la terza notte, vai a vedere che caspita avevo sognato, e mi sono svegliato la mattina "svuotato"...

...cambio lenzuola con tanto di presa per il culo di mia moglie...episodio simpatico, ma anche un po' umiliante...


----------



## Eliade (26 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...oppure finire troppo presto
> 
> mi capitò una volta di usare questa tecnica...ma poi per un motivo o per un altro non ci fu trombata ne auto-venuta...
> 
> ...


Non posso evitare, scusa: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (27 Marzo 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> E spesso entra in bagno... E questo lo odio


Eh no,questa e' una di quelle questioni di principio su cui non transigo,e per le questioni di principio si scatenano i conflitti planetari.
I Càtari avevano Montsègur come baluardo estremo,i Galli cercarono di resistere ad Alèsia ,il moderno homo sapiens sapiens il suo sacrosanto eremo dotato di water.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Eh no,questa e' una di quelle questioni di principio su cui non transigo,e per le questioni di principio si scatenano i conflitti planetari.
> I Càtari avevano Montsègur come baluardo estremo,*i Galli cercarono di resistere ad Alèsia* ,il moderno homo sapiens sapiens il suo sacrosanto eremo dotato di water.



ah che ricordi....il discorso di Critognato  (si chiamava così? )


----------

